# locum tenens billing



## jmcalister (Jan 12, 2012)

I have never billed for locums. I have been reading and learning alot of needed information.  My question is if the regular physician they are there to replace is not on vacation or sickness they are just not coming back because they took another job- is it still legal to use their NPI to bill?


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a link on billing. Hope this helps. We battled this at the hospital I worked for and it's not fun  

http://www.locumtenens.com/media/44265/billingforlt_-_primary__2_.pdf


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 12, 2012)

When a provider receives a NPI#, that number stays with that provider no matter where that provider provide service. That number is used by CMMS to track provider fraud and a number of other things. So, if I was a provider with my own NPI, I would not want anyone using my number when I am not the one providing the service or especially if I am no longer affiliated with the facility or group.


----------



## ajs (Jan 12, 2012)

jmcalister said:


> I have never billed for locums. I have been reading and learning alot of needed information.  My question is if the regular physician they are there to replace is not on vacation or sickness they are just not coming back because they took another job- is it still legal to use their NPI to bill?



This would not be a locum tenens situation.  The regular physician has left and is still practicing in another location.  The locum tenens rule is that the regular physician is not available, i.e. sick, on leave, on vacation, etc.  The replacement physician will have to get their own NPI number and be credentialed with the insurance carriers.


----------



## jmcalister (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks I appreciate all the help.


----------

